# [OT] Meeting

## koma

ho emergiato gkrellm ma... dalla console questi sono i comandi ke ho dato

```

$ su -

password:

# emerge -s gkrellm

(listato)

# emerge gkrellm

(installa senza errori)

# gkrellm

-bash: gkrellm: Command Not Found

# wall F***ck

```

 Vabbhò il wall potevo evitarlo ... qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

----------

## Ginko

Prova con gkrellm2  :Wink: 

Comunqu qpkg e' il tuo amico :

```
# qpkg -l app-admin/gkrellm

app-admin/gkrellm-2.1.1 *

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/gkrellm2

[..]

```

--Gianluca

----------

## koma

quand'è ke ci bekkiamo? ti devo offrire una birra a tutti i costi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> quand'è ke ci bekkiamo? ti devo offrire una birra a tutti i costi 

 

Più che altro quando ci becchiamo tutti insieme... organizzeremo prima o poi (magari quando fa meno caldo, oppure alla prima occasione tipo smau, fiere, manifestazioni o cose simili) il raduno Italiano dei gentooisti  :Very Happy: 

Lo fanno in tutta europa (vedere gwn), non vorremo essere i soli asociali!  :Razz: 

----------

## Ginko

 *koma wrote:*   

> quand'è ke ci bekkiamo? ti devo offrire una birra a tutti i costi 

 

Anche  a costo di venire a Berna? Beh la birra di quassu' lo meriterebbe   :Smile: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bsolar

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> Anche  a costo di venire a Berna? Beh la birra di quassu' lo meriterebbe  

 

Per me va bene...

----------

## koma

20 21 22 torino hackit dovreste avere già apito no? www.hackmeeting.org

----------

## Ginko

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   Anche  a costo di venire a Berna? Beh la birra di quassu' lo meriterebbe   
> 
> Per me va bene...

 

Quando vuoi   :Smile: 

Ti porto al altes tramdepot fanno una birra al malto da svenire!

--Gianluca

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti porto al altes tramdepot fanno una birra al malto da svenire!
> 
> 

 

La trasferta Losanna-Berna dura poco, lo sai?   :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

>  *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   
> 
> Ti porto al altes tramdepot fanno una birra al malto da svenire!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ops forse bisogna mettere un OT a questo thread...

Quando si fa? Per me gia' questo w/e. Mandatemi un pm nel caso  :Wink: 

PS. Si puo' pure andare in un pub con PWLAN  :Smile: 

--Gianluca

----------

## koma

Ho cambiato nome al post  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ho cambiato nome al post 

 

birbone   :Twisted Evil: 

 e non fai nessuna proposta????   :Surprised: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ops forse bisogna mettere un OT a questo thread...
> 
> Quando si fa? Per me gia' questo w/e. Mandatemi un pm nel caso 
> ...

 

uhmmm sto w.e. sono un po' preso...   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

io questo w/e sono all'hack meet come ho già detto e vi consiglio di venire.. se tenete alla vostra vita WHAHwhAhWaHwhaH   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

no davverò è un'ottima occasione per beccarci Saluti a tutti

----------

## Peach

impossibile anche per me, al di la del fatto che sono sotto esami  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> impossibile anche per me, al di la del fatto che sono sotto esami 

 

Idem, anche se il motivo principale (e non secondario quindi) è per gli esami...  :Sad: 

----------

